

Marketplace to sell ownership of our software? - 1123581321

I, with a partner, developed a Windows application that we would like to sell to a new owner. It's an application for the entertainment industry, and the third partner with all the contacts industry experience has in short not realized his contribution. There is no revenue, just a few hundred hours of development time to save the new owner on a similar project. Is there a marketplace like Flippa for software like this? Or, is there another common way to handle this?
======
charleshaanel
Two Ideas:

1) Run some paid advertising to get you in front of potential buyers. Who
would be the ideal customer (in this case 'ideal buyer') for this asset?

    
    
      The benefit of a marketplace is that you find people who are ALREADY looking to buy. That's nice. But many times people aren't aware of the benefits of software. Map out the top 3-10 benefits that the buyer would have. Then run ads which get you in front of them. Sell them on the fact that this application is the answer to their problems. Rather than going through the pain of developing it themselves - they buy from you.
    

2) Established Marketplaces. Of course you mentioned Flippa. Flippa may not be
the best placed for a seller because it's a buyer's market. Also 90+% of
buyers there want sites, apps, etc with demonstrated revenue.

Here are some other marketplaces though you may find helpful:

Marketplace.Sitepoint.com

Websitebroker.com

Buysellwebsite.com Aappbusinessbrokers.com Apptopia.com (for mobile apps - may
be able to discover some buyers interested in Windows appications).

Good Luck

